# How to organise relocation



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

I might be having an organisational problem  

The initial situation has changed a bit and now it seems my husband will be living for 4 weeks at a hotel (paid by the company for the first month, of course he can stay there longer), and then we should move somewhere more or less permanently.
At first, they told him he would be living at a serviced studio, so we wanted to stay there a bit longer and to move all our things from Poland there. But as he will be staying at a hotel, we can't relocate our things to a hotel.

Is it possible at all to find short-term accommodation (like studio or 1bed) with all media/internet included in only like 2-3 weeks?

I know that for long-term accommodation one needs more papers to fill in, but is it also necessary for short-term? 

If you have any other helpful hints how to move there, any help appreciated


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Mariposa03 said:


> I might be having an organisational problem
> 
> The initial situation has changed a bit and now it seems my husband will be living for 4 weeks at a hotel (paid by the company for the first month, of course he can stay there longer), and then we should move somewhere more or less permanently.
> At first, they told him he would be living at a serviced studio, so we wanted to stay there a bit longer and to move all our things from Poland there. But as he will be staying at a hotel, we can't relocate our things to a hotel.
> ...


If I understand your question correctly ..... you need a serviced apartment for 2-3 week period ? If that's the case you can rent a serviced apartment on a weekly/monthly basis (some are even nightly) .....usually the longer the period the lower the rate. You will not usually need 'papers' other than your passport and payment etc to rent a serviced apartment short term (a lot of them are run on a similar basis to a hotel) but your husband at least will need to get his visa etc underway (which his company should process). 

Also factor in that the items you ship from Poland will likely be at sea 4-5 weeks (or longer) that's without the added time either end for customs and delivery etc. 

(I'm not being unhelpful but most of the questions you are asking on various threads are in the sticky threads )


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes, I know that answers are probably somwhere, and yes, I've been reading and reading, but it's just too much and I sometimes forget some information  

And regarding my problem. We will have 2-3 weeks to find sth less permanent (like serviced apt or short-term flat) before we find sth more permanent. And I am wondering whether 2-3 weeks are enough - enough in terms of whether there are many such flats ready available on the market, and enough in terms of any necessary papers. My husband arrives at the beginning of January (and he will be staying at a hotel), one or two weeks later I will be there, so we will have 2-3 weeks (until the end of the 4-week hotel stay paid by the company)

Of course we can stay longer at the hotel, but it will be probably more expensive than short-term apt. 

As for our things, the company said 6 to 8 weeks all in. So yes, I know it will be long wait


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Mariposa03 said:


> Yes, I know that answers are probably somwhere, and yes, I've been reading and reading, but it's just too much and I sometimes forget some information
> 
> And regarding my problem. We will have 2-3 weeks to find sth less permanent (like serviced apt or short-term flat) before we find sth more permanent. And I am wondering whether 2-3 weeks are enough - enough in terms of whether there are many such flats ready available on the market, and enough in terms of any necessary papers. My husband arrives at the beginning of January (and he will be staying at a hotel), one or two weeks later I will be there, so we will have 2-3 weeks (until the end of the 4-week hotel stay paid by the company)
> 
> ...


You should easily be able to find a serviced apartment in the time you have, there are loads here but they vary a lot in terms of quality and price. Also have a look at Airbnb. 

When we moved over we just stayed in the hotel and I negotiated a good rate as they weren't full, however we didn't need long as we already knew where we were going to live and my visa was processed very quickly. The relocation was very quick as we didn't ship anything.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Mariposa03 said:


> Yes, I know that answers are probably somwhere, and yes, I've been reading and reading, but it's just too much and I sometimes forget some information
> 
> And regarding my problem. We will have 2-3 weeks to find sth less permanent (like serviced apt or short-term flat) before we find sth more permanent. And I am wondering whether 2-3 weeks are enough - enough in terms of whether there are many such flats ready available on the market, and enough in terms of any necessary papers. My husband arrives at the beginning of January (and he will be staying at a hotel), one or two weeks later I will be there, so we will have 2-3 weeks (until the end of the 4-week hotel stay paid by the company)
> 
> ...


You could find a permanent place here 24 hours before you move in
There are thousands of empty places


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Speaking from recent experience, the issue you may have is the time it takes to have all the formalities in place to be able to execute a rental agreement.

You can't hand over post-dated cheques until you get a chequebook.
While (with the assistance of your employer) may be able to open a bank account relatively quickly, you won't (in most cases) be issued with a chequebook until you have your Emirates ID.
In order to get your Emirates ID, you need to do your medical test and transfer your entry visa to a residence visa, then wait a couple of weeks (or 4 weeks as happened to me).
Depending on your luck, you may not be able to connect electricity (DEWA) until you have your Emirates ID.
I think you also need an Ejari certificate before you can connect your DEWA.

You may have more luck than I did, or less luck than I did, the point is that there's so many inconsistencies in the process, and with all the stakeholders (your employers, your bank, landlord, DEWA, Ejari, etc) that you can't rely on being able to arrive and sort out a permanent place to live within a specific time frame.

Finding somewhere isn't a problem, addressing all the formalities takes some time and patience.

I'd ask the employer to put you in a serviced apartment for a month (in exchange for the first month's housing allowance if need be).


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

UKMS said:


> You should easily be able to find a serviced apartment in the time you have, there are loads here but they vary a lot in terms of quality and price. Also have a look at Airbnb.
> 
> When we moved over we just stayed in the hotel and I negotiated a good rate as they weren't full, however we didn't need long as we already knew where we were going to live and my visa was processed very quickly. The relocation was very quick as we didn't ship anything.


We will be shipping some things, not many, but it will still be better to ship them via a moving company than as additional baggage by air.



Reddiva said:


> You could find a permanent place here 24 hours before you move in
> There are thousands of empty places


Thanks for reassurance 



Gavtek said:


> Speaking from recent experience, the issue you may have is the time it takes to have all the formalities in place to be able to execute a rental agreement.
> 
> You can't hand over post-dated cheques until you get a chequebook.
> While (with the assistance of your employer) may be able to open a bank account relatively quickly, you won't (in most cases) be issued with a chequebook until you have your Emirates ID.
> ...


But as far as I know all these formalities are necessary for long-term accommodation, aren't they?
I think with short-term it should be easier?

And yes, for the first month we will be staying at a hotel. So I know it will be probably not possible to sort all formalities within this first month, that's why I want to rent a short-term apartment at first.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If all goes to plan, a month should be enough. In most cases, you'll be able to move into a permanent place after a month in a hotel. Just be prepared for things not to go to plan.

Should be no issues with short-term accommodation, you'll just need some sort of ID and a method of payment.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes, I know that things might and probably won't go to plan  So I need to be prepared


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Mariposa03 said:


> Yes, I know that things might and probably won't go to plan  So I need to be prepared


As gavtek has indicated timings can be very inconsistent here. If you have an efficient PRO working at your husbands company then formalities can be completed quite quickly. I did my medical and biometrics on a Sunday morning and had my passport back with visa stamp by Tuesday 4pm and Emirates ID collected Thursday. This was rushed for me as I needed to fly but it shows it can be done.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

Mariposa03 said:


> Yes, I know that answers are probably somwhere, and yes, I've been reading and reading, but it's just too much and I sometimes forget some information
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would suggest not to get too worried about the difference between hotel and serviced apartment. Many hotels operate serviced apartments as part of their building (I stay in one). Find out where they will be putting your husband, then reach out to the establishment to negotiate a rate for potential extension, with lesser cleaning frequency, monthly rate instead of daily, etc to lower costs


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Question about transporting furniture. Are there any transport taxis or cars?
I mean, I go to Ikea for shopping or I buy used furniture from someone, my car is small, so how to transport it? Transport taxis or sth like that? What is the best solution in Dubai?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mariposa03 said:


> Question about transporting furniture. Are there any transport taxis or cars?
> I mean, I go to Ikea for shopping or I buy used furniture from someone, my car is small, so how to transport it? Transport taxis or sth like that? What is the best solution in Dubai?


Move to Dubai and most of the questions can be miraculously answered. 

In Ikea, you can arrange deliveries through Ikea or private companies (who operate at the Ikea premises). Other furniture companies also offer deliveries for free or for a charge depending on the amount spent/on the store.

This is not Europe - services are cheaper. And you cannot plan for every small thing 6 months away.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Haha, thanks  

But not 6 months, my husband is going at the beginning of January 

But yes, I like to have some things planned beforehand.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Better to leave your stuff in storage with the moving company until you find a long term place to live, stay in your hotel or serviced apartment from arrival until ready to sign a lease, and relax!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Mariposa03 said:


> Question about transporting furniture. Are there any transport taxis or cars?
> I mean, I go to Ikea for shopping or I buy used furniture from someone, my car is small, so how to transport it? Transport taxis or sth like that? What is the best solution in Dubai?


Ikea you can pay in store to have things delivered

There are also drivers that can ( for a fee) transport second hand goods if you buy any. They can be found all over Dubizzle and parked up near the Lulu supermarket in Barsha. Most things you will find out about when you move here


----------

